# [S]layman Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider listet mir layman -L

nur folgende overlays auf...

```

layman --list

* 389-ds                    [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/389/                                                                                                                          )

* apparmor                  [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/apparmor/                                                                                                                     )

* bongo                     [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/bongo/                                                                                                                        )

* go-mysql                  [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/mysql/                                                                                                                        )

* go-orion5x                [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/orion5x/                                                                                                                      )

* go-vmware                 [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/vmware/                                                                                                                       )

* ifolder                   [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/ifolder/                                                                                                                      )

* lightscribe               [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/lightscribe/                                                                                                                  )

* linamh                    [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/linamh/                                                                                                                       )

* mds                       [Subversion] (https://disconnected-by-peer.at/svn/linamh/trunk/mds/                                                                                                                          )

* mysql-overlay             [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/mysql.git                                                                                                                                   )

* orion5x                   [Subversion] (https://linkstationwiki.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/linkstationwiki/gentoo_orion5x/overlay/ 
```

Woran kann das liegen?

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Mar 14, 2010 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> leider listet mir layman -L
> 
> nur folgende overlays auf...
> ...

  um welche layman Version geht es denn,

und mit welchen Use-Flags wurde es installiert?

G.H.   :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

```

emerge layman -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/layman-1.2.3  USE="git subversion -test" 0 kB

```

----------

## Tinitus

Gelöst nach dem Update auf die aktuellste Version

G. R.

----------

